# Belly Button Piercings



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I use to have it done, I took it out when I had my baby! I have my nose peirced and I love it!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I've had my belly button pierced twice. First time i thought the guy messed up because my body rejected it. ( i didn't know it rejected it at first) So after it healed up, i went to a different place and got it done again. And my body rejected it once again  

I also had my nose and tongue pierced, but i took those out. But i want to get my nose done again SO bad


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Nope.. the only holes I have are the ones in my head! :lol: 

Ears that is... :roll:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Yup, I have one  
And i love it


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I do, for almost 10 years now. I like it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would love to go out and get one. I love the idea of a tattoo the permanentness of them is what worries me. At least a piercing you can get rid of and now worry about it anymore.

Thanks for the posts.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

how do you really know that your body rejects it? lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nah, I don't have one. 
Sameee; only 1 in each ear lol.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> how do you really know that your body rejects it? lol


this happened to many girls i know. you're body literally pushes the metal through the skin and gets infected and stuff. that's what they call rejecting it. sometimes it depends on how they pierced it, the cleaners, or the metals.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

When I was like 10 I saw them pierce someone's belly button on MTV and it totally freaked me out. Big time heebie-geebies! I'm very squeamish about metal things jabbing into skin. I didn't get my ears pierced until I was 23 and my friend had to literally drag me into Claire's one day when we were at the mall. Then, I left those piercing earrings in for literally a year when my sister swapped them out for me to little diamond studs. Now, over 3 years later, I can finally wear dangley earrings and such. I still have to lube them up with Neosporin before I put them in for fear of poking myself though. Yeah, I'm a wimp.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I only have my ears pierced  
My two daughters did have there belly buttons done. Although they didnt keep them in for long.


OMG WEIRDEST THING I SAW TODAY!!

A elderly lady was in the shopping center, and Annie (eldest daughter) shruggs on my shirt, and says "Mum, look at that ladies finger nails... there...." They were peirced...yep, she had long finger nails which were pierced.!
I just shook my head... Like... what!...how...why??? :roll:


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I have mine done and love it. I have a sparkly red bellbar.
I also have my nose done, the top of my ear, and 3 in the bottom part of each ear.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ears only here I grew up with my mom telling me only bad girls got their ears pierced. Had to do mine myself with ice and a needle when I was around 13. I caught heck for it too :lol:


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I used to have mine done, but my body rejected it. Now I just have a weird scar. haha


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ive taken them out now but i had two piercings in my belly button. one on the top and one on the bottom. i took them out though cause they were constantly getting infected. they never really healed properly. the first one healed ok but once the second one got done and infected it set the other one off so i just gave up lol

a while ago i would have set off metal detectors i swear lol i had my 2 belly button piercings, my tongue, my labrette, two in my lower ears, on top of my ear and one on that little bit above the normal piercing, eye brow, tongue and nose. my nose is the only one i kept though. the others i grew out of


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Delregans Way said:


> I only have my ears pierced
> My two daughters did have there belly buttons done. Although they didnt keep them in for long.
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES, my best friend knew of a girl who had the skin between her thumb and index finger. One of the most sensitive areas I know of. She ended up having some nerve damage and can no longer touch her thumb and index finger together.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, seriously?! I've never heard of anyone getting their fingernails pierced...that's REALLY odd & extreme, lol.
That must've hurt. Ouch!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You have got to mean the fingernail part not the finger itself right? :shock: I had a cat attack me and bite through the nail and into the nail bed once. It hurt like H*ll. Can't imagine getting it done on purpose.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ouch...fingers would just hurt like heckk lol.
I've heard about someone who pierced their FOREHEAD once...OUCH!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't understand the purpose of getting the fingernails done. I can't imagine the infections she must have been getting.

I saw a guy who had his arms done. I guess they are one way anchors and he had random diamonds in the middle of his forearms, just little studs.

Some people are just odd.


----------



## KinnAFinn35 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just got my belly button done 2 1/2 months ago. It is healing up pretty well. It still gets a little sore if I sleep on it funny or something but I absolutely love it. I can't wait to get new rings and such for it!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow the finger nails thats crazy!!

I want to get my bellybutton done but im allergic to nickle so idk how well that would work out..

i also want to get my nose done to


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

KinnAFinn35 said:


> I just got my belly button done 2 1/2 months ago. It is healing up pretty well. It still gets a little sore if I sleep on it funny or something but I absolutely love it. I can't wait to get new rings and such for it!


Yea? from what I hear, it takes 3-6 months for a navel to heal completely. You'll have to show us some pics. What do you have in right now? a stud or a dangly thinger?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

When I got my belly button done it healed in about 5 weeks. At 8 weeks I changed rings and I never had any issues. I had it for nearly three years and then I had to take it out becuase my big ole' preggo belly was pushing it out! 

Peircing was actually really easy too! It really did't hurt at all. The nose is another story!


----------



## KinnAFinn35 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll see about pictures. Right now it's just a silver ring. The place I got it done at just does the rings because they found people were having less issues with healing when using them than they were with the bars.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

i think my ears have closed up haha but i really want to get my belly done


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

lol Fehr does the nose hurt when u ge it done?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Buck when you first get it done it hurts like a SOB for about 2-5 mins. And then it's gone. But the pain is pretty intense for about 2 minitues! But well worth it, I love it, I really do think it's pretty classy.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks I really do want to get mine done soon i hope


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys find you have infections after you get them or have a lot more pain for the first few days.


----------



## KinnAFinn35 (Apr 25, 2008)

My belly button piercing never been badly infected. Once in a while it has a little pus come out when I rotate the ring but it's nothing major. It didn't hurt much at all ever..just like I said earlier..sometimes when I sleep on it funny it hurts for an hour or two after if I rotate the ring.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

None of my peircings got infected. I took very good care of them so I never had any issues.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

both my sisters got theirs done....i really love their gems....my favourites ones that they have are

renee - aqua
amber - light green


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> both my sisters got theirs done....i really love their gems....my favourites ones that they have are
> 
> renee - aqua
> amber - light green


Did they get a ring or hanging jewel?


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry I was abit late on the reply lol 

She had her finger NAILS done, because they were very long, she, somehow, managed to pierce the tip...crazy aye. :shock:


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> ilovemyhorsies said:
> 
> 
> > both my sisters got theirs done....i really love their gems....my favourites ones that they have are
> ...


it's like a bar.....the gem is where the belly button is and it goes through the hole then stops with a silver ball on top to stop it from coming out


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've had mine done for six years now. I love it and would totally get it again if it came out.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't plan on getting mine done or anything, but my friend got hers done a bit ago. She said at first it hurt a little, but it's not so bad.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> You guys find you have infections after you get them or have a lot more pain for the first few days.


If you're diligent about taking care of them and following the cleaning schedule, I don't imagine you'd have much problems with infections, etc.

Some people take to peircings much easier than other's. I was really bad for cleaning mine but never had any problems afterwards. 

However, I am allergic to nickel and other cheap metals, so that might be something to keep in mind when you get it done. If you can wear earrings from some place like Claire's or Wal-Mart you're probably not allergic. 

As for pain, when someone asks me if it hurt I like to say "No, it wasn't too bad at all, but they shoved a metal needle through my skin, of course it hurt a little bit!" But I think most of it depends on your personal pain tolerance.

I totally give it the thumbs up though.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Too me the belly button just felt like a small pinch...Not bad at all


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have noticed they have many options available now. They have navel jewelery with a plastic arm which makes it better for pregnancy, also better for first time piercers in case you have to get it redone.

These with a hard but bendable plastic: http://www.piercing.co.nz/shop/images/pf80.jpg

Allow for bending with the growing bellies. Seems like a neat idea.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I have mine done.

I have a dangling one... with diamonds... pretty cool :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I came this close >--< (lol- I talk with my hands) to getting my tounge pierced...untill I went with a girlfriend on our lunch break and she got hers done... I swear she had a horrible lisp for about a month!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

One of my friend's friend had her lip done and she ended up drooling for months until she got used to it. She had to drink with a straw because she couldn't figure out how to drink with the ring. It was right in the middle of her bottom lip.


----------

